# Raid



## bgauch (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Wollte mich etwas umhören welche Erfahrungen ihr mit Raid gemacht habt? Über Performance Vor- und Nachteile wird ja viel geschrieben. Von null Mehr-Performance, bis zu 100% mehr.

Meine Ausgangslage:
Asus P5B Board
Intel Core 2 6600
2 Giga PC6400er Ram
Windows XP

Als erstes wunderte ich mich mal, dass die IDE 133er Platte mehr Durchsatz (~75MB) hat als die SATA 2 Platte (~55MB). Es sind beides neue Samsung Platten (250, bzw. 160GB). Die IDE Platte hängt an einen eigenen Kontroller via PCI Slot. Die SATA direkt am Board (Intel). Das Board ist Bios und Treiber-mässig up to date. Habe die SATA auch mal am JMicron Port ausprobiert. Die Leistung bleibt die Gleiche. Wird aber auf die Platte geschrieben, ruckelt die Maus. Also wird der JMicron wohl CPU Zeit kosten.....

Nun, zurück zu der Raid Geschichte. Ich wollte mir also zwei neue SATA Platten besorgen, und am JMicron Raid Port betreiben. Aber erstens hat er nur einen internen Port, den zweiten müsste man von aussen nach innen schleifen. Und zweitens scheint er ja CPU zu brauchen, also unbrauchbar.

Nun meine Frage an euch, was haltet ihr davon:
- Ein 4 Port Sata Kontroller im PCI-E 1x Steckplatz.
- 4 Western Digital 160GB Raid Edition Platten mit je 16MB Cache.
Das ganze als Raid 0+1, also Striping und Mirror. Am liebsten gleich auch noch über zwei Raid Kontroller, falls das läuft.
PCI-E 1x sollte ja bereits genug Transfer bieten. Oder weiss jemand ob PCI-E auch Leistung mit anderen Komponenten teilt, wie PCI?

Also, für eure Erfahrungen und konstruktiven Input bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Oktober 2007)

Also, dass die SATA langsamer wie die IDE Lösung ist, kann ich kaum glauben. Hab aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass einige Platten von Samsung hinten neben dem Kabel nen Jumper haben, der die Platte von SATAII auf SATAI runterbremst (schätz mal wegen Kompatibilität oder so)

Schau mal, ob die so nen Jumper hat, wenn ja, nimm ihn mal raus, und miss nochmal.

Zu Raid selbst kann ich nicht viel sagen, da ich sowas noch nicht ausprobiert habe (mein sys läuft seit gut 2 Jahren fehlerfrei trotz Windows, und es heisst ja _never change a running system_ )


----------



## bgauch (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi

Nein, der Jumper für das 'downgrad' auf SATA1 ist nicht gesetzt.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Oktober 2007)

Hmm, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.

Vielleicht hast im Bios die HDD auf SATAI eingestellt?


----------



## maisztaa (11. Oktober 2007)

Moin,

meine erfahrungen mit RAID und Kontrollern, onBoard oder Karte, sind so verschieden wie die Kontroller selber. 

Ich habe z.B. 2 IDE Samsung 250BG an einem Dawi 133, wenn ich da Grosse Daten kopiere ist das Super Schnell. Bei mehren kleinen Dateien, die vielleicht noch verstreut auf der Platte liegen oder mehrere Zugriffe Gleichzeitig, geht das mit dem Transfer sofort in den Keller. Mann achte bei den Platten auf die Zugriffszeiten. Wenn die Deutlich zu hören sind, ist das kein gutes Zeichen - außer bei SCSI oder Alten Platten .

Festgestellt hab ich das wo ich 4 VMWare Maschinen auf dem RAID-0 hatte und die gleichzeitig Gebootet hab - hol Kaffee, surf im Netz, ..... Hintereinander kein Problem.
Je mehr das RAID zu tun hatte, umso schlimmer wurde das.

Jetzt habe ich sie auf 2 getrennten SATA Samsung 160GB Platten. Gleichzeitiger Start gleich viel besser. Der Datendurchsatz laut HDTach: RAID-1 - 81,9MB/s und 48,1 bei der 160er. Eine 250er an einem Promise 133 Kontroller hat 59,7

Wenn du Schon 4 Platten nehmen willst, dann nehme einen guten Kontroller der vielleicht noch eigenen Speicher hat. Vielleicht dann gleich einen der RAID-5 kann, dann haste nur 160 GB Verlust anstatt bei RAID-10 320.

Das deine SATA Langsamer ist liegt wohl daran das der Kontroller onBoard ist, oder am Treiber.

Mit PCI-E habe ich leider keine Erfahrung. 


Gruß

Maisztaa


----------



## Bratkartoffel (11. Oktober 2007)

Müssten nicht theoretisch die onBoard schneller sein als die Erweiterungskarten à la PCI-Ex?


----------



## chmee (11. Oktober 2007)

Die Onboard-Lösungen kann man aber nicht hochwertig nennen. PCIe - auch in 1x - ist schnell genug, um den maximalen SATA-Durchsatz zu bewältigen. 

Ist die SATA-Platte uU im Leise-Modus ?

mfg chmee


----------



## maisztaa (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

nicht unbedingt, das kommt auf den Chip an der auf dem Kontroller sitzt. Der Unterschied ist wie bei den CPUs im Computer selber. Soweit ich weis basieren die Chips auf einer RISC-Technologie wodurch sie halt sehr Schnell sind. Das Bios auf den Karten macht auch einiges aus. Hin und wieder sollte man es auch Updaten, wenn es denn geht. 


Maisztaa


----------



## loetmann (11. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

eine onboard-lösung wür ich auch nicht nehmen...

ich hab mir gerade ein DAWIControl installiert, SATA-RAID1 (gespiegelte Platten). 
Mein Vorteil: 
-der controller sitzt aus ein extra plantinchen (Rechnerunabhängig)
-das System verhält sich selbst wie eine Festplatte und wird auch so an den Rechner angeschlossen (sata)
-Controller in Hardware und nicht in Software und damit
-Betriebssystemunabhängig

Geschwindigkeit ist bei RAID1 ja nicht besser aus ne einzelne Platte, ist mir auch "egal" da ich das als backup-System benutze.

Ein Gruß


----------



## maisztaa (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

hab grad noch mal gelesen das die onBoard Kontroller auch von Southbridge gesteuert werden. Das geht da zu Lasten der CPU. 

RAID-1 kann aber auch schneller sein als ein Platte. Gute Kontroller können 2 Dateien gleichzeitig Lesen. Sie sind dann nur im Schreiben Langsamer.


Maisztaa


----------



## chmee (12. Oktober 2007)

@loetmann und maisztaa :

Im Desktop-Bereich gibt es keine hochwertigen Raid-Controller onBoard und auch die Raid-Karten bis 200Eur kann man nicht als Super benennen. RISC hin oder her, wenn ein  Raid-System eigens RAM hat, kann man es als "hochwertiger" ansehen.  

Nichtsdestotrotz gibt es auch onBoard-Chips, die recht vernünftige Werte haben.

Die Southbridge ist ein eigenständiger Controllerchip, der *nicht* zu Lasten der CPU arbeitet.

mfg chmee


----------



## maisztaa (12. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

danke für die info mit der Souhbridge, hab ich falsch verstanden. 

Zu meinen 160 GB Platten, die laufen auch auf einem onBoard Kontroller. Ist ein Intel Springdale i865PE auf nem ASRock Board, also auch nix Hochwertiges . Für zu Haus reicht das allemal. 

Für einen RAID Kontroller mit 4 Platten würde ich mir einen Promise FastTrak TX4310 zulegen. Ist aber PCI. Für PCIe wohl den HighPoint RocketRAID 2300. Kosten beide so um die 130€ und können beide RAID-5.


Maisztaa


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2007)

Solche "preiswerten" Controller reichen für den Hausgebrauch aus, auch wenn sie vom Optimum und der theoretischen Maximalwerte noch n Tacken entfernt sind. Auch diese überlassen die Arbeit der CPU, also negativ für die Performance.

Ein echtes Hardware-Raid ist hier zu finden (oder hier), und dieses Modell gehört auch noch nicht zu den Teuren. Da sprechen die Daten aber schon eindeutige Worte.

Und von mir auch ganz Klar die Ansage RAID5, alles Andere ist verschwenderisch (R0 oder R10) oder im schlimmsten Fall sogar grob fahrlässig (R1).

mfg chmee


----------



## loetmann (13. Oktober 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> oder im schlimmsten Fall sogar grob fahrlässig (R1).



wieso Raid 1 ist doch Spiegelung der Daten auf 2 Platten, d.h. zumindest sicher. RAID 0 würde ich als "grob fahrlässig" bezeichnen. 
Wenn ich was ganz sicheres aufbauen müsste würde ich einen RAID-45-Verbund nehmen.

Der Links werde ich mal durchgucken.


----------



## chmee (13. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit, Ja, natürlich..R0 - Striping, R1 - Mirroring.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Nebenbei, die Leserkommentare im Test sind interessant..


----------

